# TARGET TALK: MODERNIZATION EDITION



## Creek (Jul 22, 2019)

*This is a big WIP, feel free to add things and I will continue to update the post

People


(Credit to @REDcardJJ for making this)


Areas of the Store

239* - The extension for the Cash Office. May be announced when an LOD is needed in the cash office. In some stores this is known as a Code Black
*BTS - *Back to school, in mini seasonal and main seasonal
*Bullseye's Playground* (One Spot) - A section near the front of the store that sells assorted trinkets for either a dollar, $3, $5, $7, or $9
*Cash Office* - The part of the store where money is handled when not in the register.
*Domestics *- Bath, Home Goods, Home Improvement, Bedding, Furniture
*Fire Aisle* - A hallway between the stockroom and receiving in many stores. It _should _be completely clear
*Food Avenue *(Food Service, Target Cafe) - The "snack bar". Some Food Avenue locations may also include a Pizza Hut Express and/or a Taco Bell Express. Most stores have a Starbuck here as well
*General Merchandise* - The section of the store that is not beauty, grocery, tech, or style.
*HBA* - Health and Beauty
*Mini Seasonal* - A small section of the store that sells seasonal merchandise, especially smaller stuff (eg. for Halloween, candy will be in Mini Seasonal while costumes and decorations are in rear seasonal). It is usually either located at the front near the registers or in the back next to Rear Seasonal
*NIT *- Newborns? Infants? Toddlers?
*Racetrack* - The main aisle around the perimeter of the store.
*Ready To Wear* - The main section of women's clothing
*Receiving* - The part of the stores where the trucks are unloaded
*Seasonal* - An area (usually at the back of the store) that sells seasonal merchandise, such as Christmas, Halloween, patio, Global Bazaar, etc.
*Style *- (Apparel and Accessories) - The carpeted 45 percent of the store that contains clothing. Some items are softlines in some stores but not in others. Usually infant/baby supplies are in a section of softlines called "infant hardlines". This section has tile floor and normal gondolas.
*TMSC*, TSC, Clerical - Team member Service Center, the place where time-off requests, availability change requests, punch correction forms, paychecks, etc. are handled.
*Trend Spot *- Section near front of store with select items, usually from seasonal

*Tools and Equipment

Baler* - The large machine in receiving that eats used corrugated boxes. You need to be at least 18 and certified to operate it.
*Compacter* - The large machine and dumpster in receiving that compacts garbage that cannot be recycled. You need to be at least 18 and certified to operate it.
*Crown* (Stacker) - Forklift like vehicle that you walk behind to stack/double stack pallets. You must be 18 and certified to use. This is a misnomer, the machine itself is a stacker. Crown is the company that makes it.
*Greenfield *- Diagnostic Toolkit. Shows various store stats and metrics, including guest service scores, backroom location accuracy, etc.
*Go Cart*- The computer interface used to order supplies, such as fixtures, bags, etc.
*Kronos *- App to view scheduled and trade shifts, server url is https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc
*mySupport* - A website that provides answers to most common questions
*Gift Registry iPad/iPod* - iPads and iPods located at Guest Services used by guests to manage gift registries. iPads are usually on a stand while iPods are in red casing with a scanner
*myTime *- The software that manages scheduling, time-clock punches, among other clerical things.
*myDevice *- The Zebra scanners used as a replacement for the PDAs, used by all Team Members.
*myCheckout *- myDevice with a Verifone card reader attached to the back to Save The Sale (place an online order for a guest) or Linebust (Do a transaction for a couple of items)
*NOP* - Not on Planogram, meaning the item has not been set onto the salesfloor. Also slang for "Not Our Problem" by the flow teams.
*PDA* - Personal digital assistant - used before myDevices to do similar tasks except it actually worked well, reached end of life July 2019
*POS* - Point of sale. Basically the software that runs on the registers, can also refer to the register itself.
*QuicKart *(cart pusher, cart mover) - The machine that cart attendants use in higher volume stores to assist with bringing in carts. Must be 16 and certified to operate.
*RFID Gun *-
*Walkie* - Walkie talkies that team members (and the Indyme announcement system) use to communicate
*WAVE* - Work Assist Vehicle. Vehicle used primarily in the back room for retrieving merchandise from high shelves. A bit like a ladder, but a lot more fun! You need to be certified to drive it though
*Workbench* - A website that allows store team members to find out store stats, view announcements from HQ, and find common questions.
*Z-Rack* - A movable clothing rack used for stocking hanging softlines merchandise. Named for the Z-shaped frame on the base

*myDevice Apps

Audit *- Used to change on hand counts and complete audit tasks (be careful with this one)
*Empty Packages* - Process empty packages for AP to look into
*ePick *- Pick OPU and SFS orders and complete Return to Stock
*Food IQ *- App for the food team to help sell and make recommendations to guests in their area. Search for a food/drink and it'll give nutrition info as well as recommended foods to pair it with and recipes
*Move *- Pull batches from the backroom
*MPM2 *- View sales, fufillment, shortage, payroll, and more data
*myAlerts *- Receive alerts for OPUs, POS alerts, and more
*myDay *- Is being piloted and the goal is to eventually replace myWork, Price Change, myAlerts, MPM2, and possibily more
*myFeedback *- Sometimes this will bring you to a survey about myDevices
*myHelp *- View mySupport requests, fix issues such as pricing errors, and check device statuses
*myNotes *- A notepad that wipes itself everytime you close the app, don't ask
*myWork 2.0 *- Scan almost anything, do almost anything, just poorly
*Pack and Ship* - Pack and ship the items you pick for SFS in ePick
*Pickup *- Process OPUs for the guest and alerts you of drive ups HONK HONK
*Phone *- Answer calls, place calls
*Price Change* - Work the price change workload, print clearance stickers, view last selling price
*Price Match* - Verify prices with competitors
*Receive* - Acknowledge the truck, vendors, ship to store, and store to store transfer
*RevLog *- Pull qa recalls, non qa mirs (merchandise initiated returned to vendor, sweep). The top 3 dots on the right will allow you to create a transfer back to dc (sweep), assign po for vendors , and processing the esim log.
*RFID *- Encode items with an RFID, find items with RFID gun, run audits with RFID gun
*Settings *- Connect bluetooth devices, reset the PIN, reset the device, etc

*Other Things

CAF *- Computer automated fill
*CCA *- Confidential Corrective Action - Getting "written up"
*DPCI *- DePartment Class Item
*Endcap *- Front (odd numbered) and back (even numbered) areas of an aisle
*EXF *- Pull batches of items from the back in specific quantities, created in myWork, pulled in Move
*Flex*, FA, OPU - An order pick up
*Flex *- Put items in spots they are not supposed to be so you don't have to backstock
*OOS *- When an item is sold, it is added to the OOS batch, at a certain time of day (varies by store), the OOS will drop into Move to be pulled and replenished
*POG *- Planogram, the "blueprint" of a sections layout specifying which items go where and what fixtures and signing to use

*Walkie Codes*
Say the code and location three times over the walkie

*Red *- Fire
*Yellow *- Missing Child 
*Green *- Injury

*Departments/Fill Groups *(need to find on Workbench or somewhere)


----------



## SugarSugar (Jul 23, 2019)

Trendspot is called CB1 now


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 24, 2019)

Caf is computer automated fill
Autofill is when truck is acknowledged and combines with the caf becoming autofill 
Oos is the items that were sold thru out the day and drop as and oos ( out of stock) 


Creek said:


> *Receive* - ?
> *RevLog *- ?


Receive is used to acknowledge the truck 
Vendors , ship to store , and store to store transfer 
Revlog is used for , to pull  qa recalls , non qa mirs ( merchandise initiated returned to vendor ,  sweep . The top 3 dots on the right will allow you to create a transfer back to dc ( sweep) , assign po for vendors , and processing the esim log.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 24, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Trendspot is called CB1 now


It’s still trend spot the same way CB2 is still amp gifting. CB1 and CB2 are celebratory 1 and 2.

Also the only issue I see with the titles is PMT is PML not PMTL. Not a team leader just a lead


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2019)

Modernization speak and what it really means:-

*How are you doing on that uboat?*
Hurry the fuck up cause you’re slow.

*Let me know when you’re done with your uboat.*
Hurry the fuck up so I can give you more shit to do.

*Are you zoning as you push?*
Your zone looks like shit.

*Can you do these 2 sales planners today?*
Fuck you and your push, SD wants TWT at 97%.

*Can you stay longer?*
You have to stay , otherwise we’ll starve you for hours?

*Can you do your reshop?*
Fuck you.

*Can someone clear the callbox in domestics?*
Walk across the store and clear the box, you are the only GM tm scheduled.

*you need to zone, pull 1:1s, push 1:1s. Push truck, audit and put up the AD in your 4.5 hr shift.*
We really don’t know what we’re doing, so we are gonna keep talking, until you nod yes, to make us go away.

...more to come


----------



## tholmes (Jul 28, 2019)

Creek said:


> *Food *iQ - ?


Food IQ is an app for the food team to help sell and make recommendations to guests in their area. Search for a food/drink and it'll give nutrition info as well as recommended foods to pair it with and recipes iirc.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2019)

DS: denim specialist


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 4, 2019)

Creek said:


> *RFID Gun *-



*RFID Gun *is a triggered scanner that you connect via Bluetooth in myDevice’s settings to locate or count RFID-encoded items.


----------



## NotAvailable (Aug 19, 2019)

EOL batches? Where are those? What are those?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2019)

End of Life.  So, purging seasonal or NCF/Discontinued stuff.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 31, 2019)

This will serve as the current terminology thread. The previous thread has a link pointing here.

Any posts that don't directly contribute to the main point of defining terms and acronyms will be hidden to keep this thread clean.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 31, 2019)

Formina Sage said:


> This will serve as the current terminology thread. The previous thread has a link pointing here.
> 
> Any posts that don't directly contribute to the main point of defining terms and acronyms will be hidden to keep this thread clean.



As a confused user, thanks. I was wondering what the difference between this and the megathread was


----------



## DBZ (Sep 14, 2019)

What is SAR? It was on the break grid next to a guest advocates name.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 15, 2019)

SAR, maybe Stand Alone Research  or pushing 1 spot.


----------



## pcwiz84 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> SAR, maybe Stand Alone Research  or pushing 1 spot.



1=one
SAR would then be "SOR"
There's no "P" and the "S" is at the end.
Therefore the final acronym would be "POS"
🤔


----------



## pcwiz84 (Feb 8, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Caf is computer automated fill.
> Autofill is when truck is acknowledged and combines with the caf becoming autofill.
> Oos are the items that were sold throughout the day and drop as an oos (out of stock).
> 
> ...


That's giving me more questions than answers ...
What's sweep?
esim log?
po for vendors?
esim log?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 8, 2020)

Sweep is product transfer send back to dc.
Esim handling are defects that requires special handling
All done on revlog app on my device.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 8, 2020)

Po for vendor is a purchase order.🙂


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2020)

pcwiz84 said:


> That's giving me more questions than answers ...
> What's sweep?
> esim log?
> po for vendors?
> esim log?


Sweep it’s salvage , crc , cheap pallets , etc done in revlog
Also done in revlog is transfer when you have overstock and want to send back to dc also in revlog 
Esim log is weekly esim where you check your boxes to make sure are clear of spills and debris done in revlog
To sort esim is in my work 
Po for vendor is done in receive for vendors


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2020)

I was pretty sure that AutoFill, or Auto, was the first round of pulls, ie 11 o’clock. Like truck was pushed, autos were pushed to fill out what sold between yesterday afternoon and that morning ... and then CAF was completed auto fill as in afternoon replenishment... fills out what was sold between the last auto


----------



## NKG (Feb 20, 2020)

CAFS are going away on move so its irrelevant to this tread


----------



## afroninja234 (Mar 29, 2020)

CHE?
HRX?
HRx?
E2?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 29, 2020)

afroninja234 said:


> CHE?
> HRX?
> HRx?
> E2?


Where did u see this ?

 It’s funny that the Modernization thread was blowing up with hundreds of posts - until Feb. 20th - and then nothing new and nothing to say for over a month now.  
I guess modernization complaints can’t compare to covid-19 woes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2020)

From the sounds of it half the modernization book was trashed in favor of efficiency.


----------



## afroninja234 (Mar 29, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Where did u see this ?
> 
> It’s funny that the Modernization thread was blowing up with hundreds of posts - until Feb. 20th - and then nothing new and nothing to say for over a month now.
> I guess modernization complaints can’t compare to covid-19 woes.


Was on my schedule next to my times


----------



## JAShands (Mar 29, 2020)

afroninja234 said:


> CHE?
> HRX?
> HRx?
> E2?


CHE sounds like Chemicals.
HRX and HRX sound like health and beauty or OTC.
E2 would have to be store dependent. E at my store is toys/sporting goods.


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 2, 2020)

Hrx is health and pharmacy


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 3, 2020)

What's HW4? I keep seeing that under people's names on the schedule


----------



## RealFuckingName (May 12, 2020)

What is/are ASANTS?
Thanks!


----------



## Far from newbie (May 12, 2020)

ASANTS = All Stores Are Not The Same


----------



## RealFuckingName (May 13, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> ASANTS = All Stores Are Not The Same



THANKS!!


----------



## Dead and Khaki (May 13, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> What's HW4? I keep seeing that under people's names on the schedule


Housewares?


----------



## PropMan (May 31, 2020)

I don't see mention of DBO or Dedicated Business Owner, a title that so patronizing it makes me want to puke.


----------



## YugTegrat (May 31, 2020)

afroninja234 said:


> Was on my schedule next to my times


Those are shift labels and they vary by store/leader. The person writing the schedule can enter literally anything, so there's really no "master list" of what they mean.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 7, 2020)

LOD? Thanks!


----------



## Bufferine (Jun 8, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> LOD? Thanks!


Leader on duty


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 23, 2020)

PPTL? Something team leader....


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 23, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> PPTL? Something team leader....



This was pricing & presentation team lead.... but I don't know if it means anything else nowadays.


----------



## JiJi (Jul 21, 2020)

Fire Aisle is also called "Breezeway" at a few different stores I've been to


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2020)

OFO is one for ones.


----------



## averyc (Aug 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> OFO is one for ones.


 
they say 141 at my store


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2020)

averyc said:


> they say 141 at my store


It makes easier for the search function to find it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)

ACTV is SFS term.
That's the new category for mobile phone pickups. If you see anything in there, you're supposed to notify tech and they take it from there.
Thanks
@seasonaldude


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Sep 5, 2020)

What are One for Ones again? I heard it a couple times on my first day, but I forgot what it meant.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 5, 2020)

MagillaGorilla said:


> What are One for Ones again? I heard it a couple times on my first day, but I forgot what it meant.



Pulling things out of the back to replenish the salesfloor. It's just one way that it's done. One item is pulled for every item that has been sold. So if you sold 3 cans of MP kidney beans the day before, you pull 3 out to fill the floor. Assuming you have 3 in the back, of course.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

Myday app changes. Thanks @SuperTarget 
Ok so now that most of the functionality is chain-wide I have had a chance to use some of it. I would have to use it for a week or two to give actual feedback but I can give initial first impressions which may change with time or as I adjust to a new workflow.


Backstocking is a bit of a hassle to get into the mode but generally is faster in how long it takes to complete backstocking. I really like the flow once I get started but having to go into a special backstocking screen/sub-app is slowing me down as its a lot of “unlearning” the old way of just being able to scan a backroom location from Item Details. Maybe with time this will ease up but I find myself trying the old way and just getting details about the back room location then realizing I have to tap Home, Fill and Backstock, Backstock, scan, then I can actually do what I intended. Fill and Backstock should probably be two separate options on the home screen to avoid some additional steps. Seems dumb to hit Fill and Backstock then have the app immediately ask me if I want to Fill or Backstock.
As a Presentation Expert I generally am setting POGs for multiple Areas of the store and I am not able to see that workload under “Set” unless I select myself as every area under General Merchandise but then I see pricing and pull workload for all areas as well. If I chose my area as Presentation in myDay can it just show me all the workload without having to be in every area.
I noticed that EXF (now Item Fill) does not let you request more than the sales floor capacity now. I am assuming ”take“ would bypass this for doing guest requests/pulls
Metrics/Sales is super slow to load or fails to load all together (not a critical issue that is going to hinder work but still)
On the sales floor locations there is a pencil icon for each location to change the sales floor capacity for that location. This to me looks too much like tapping on it would change the tie location/untie. Just confusing UI there.
I seem to notice when on an item details screen the MyDevice is not properly going into sleep with inactivity. I wasted a lot of the battery having the screen on for like 45 min while the device was in the holster. It seems to be specific to myDay‘s scan screen.
Since scanning a backroom location now shows the items in that location and details about the location itself can a button be added on that screen for purging the location (ie. forget all items in this location)? Might be helpful for moving items to new locations or ”auditing” without creating errors. Just a thought. I understand it could be a dangerous button and would probably need a confirmation.

I will edit this as I think of more things and will append full feedback in a couple days to a week once Ive used it longer. I think some of the first impressions I have may just be needing to unlearn a bit of the old way and get used to some of the changes/new workflow which is fine. I expect that to be something that slows me down a little bit. But there are definitely some areas of myDay that could use less digging through 3-4 actions (mainly backstocking) or some UX changes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

Definitely see the other thread as many discussions are happening there.

A manual batch prior to myDay was called an EXF. This has been renamed to Item Fill. You can create a manual batch by scanning an item and hitting the blue “Fill” button on the item page. This will add it into a Item Fill Batch under your initials (to get to this batch it would be the Home tab > Fill and Backstock > Fill > select the “Item Fill” drop down to filter (it will probably be on “Area”) > select and start pull)

You can request multiple item fills and it will be added into the batch that already exists for you.

A few things to note about it from the other thread. You can’t fill more than the floor can fit (adjust capacity if you can actually fit more). If you are flexing, use a store tie to create the floor capacity and then fill.

Don’t use this for pulling for a guest. This is for filling the floor. Use the backroom “Take” function for guest requests. When you do a take it will ask you if it’s going to a guest/sales floor (hit “yes”)

If you need additional help I would recommend the myDay training videos. They should only be accessed while on the clock, but can be found clicking the user icon in the top left of MyDay and clicking “myDay Training” or accessing it here.
Thanks
@SuperTarget


----------

